# Retouching Pricing and Contracts?



## tiaphoto (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm a retoucher.  I am used to doing company/agency full time onsite work; therefore, I'm used to the work already being decided and given to me for a set hourly rate. After doing some money saving, I have now left my full time retouching position and plan to become a full time (or close to full time) retoucher. So that means, I am now responsible for finding work and handling pricing, contracts, taxes and more. 

I'm asking you guys for suggestions on a couple of questions I have. I want to hear from both photographers and retouchers:

What is good pricing for portrait, fashion, photo manipulation/composite, clipping, basic editing or batch editing jobs (for events, weddings and such)
Do any of you guys work with retouchers or have a need for them? If you do work retouchers, how often do you work with them, and how to you communicate with them?
How do contracts normally go between photographers and retouchers?
How much are many of you fellow photographers okay with paying for your type of photography to be retouched?
Do most photographers prefer unpaid test work, before paid work?
What do any of you photographers look for in retouchers? What do retouchers look for in photography clients?
Are there any retouchers here making a decent living full time retouching?
If any of you guys have any sample pricing lists, contracts, request forms, and other legal documentation?
Where do you draw the line with how much photographers want per assignment regarding pricing and what you are willing to do?
I think those are most of the questions I have. I apologize for such a long post, but I love to hear people's input from both sides of the spectrum. Please feel free to add additional suggestions that I may not have asked about.

I know some people may comment: "why would you leave a full time position for the risky freelancing world?" I agree this is a risky move, but the full time onsite condition was pretty harmful to a health condition I was recently diagnosed with and am still learning how to manage. I figured working from home where I can control my schedule for health management and frequent doctor appointments. I have a few months of savings so I've been putting 90% into portfolio development, blogging and marketing. I am open to taking up a part time job soon to supplement income, just in case retouching does not have an immediate full time income. I know building things like this take time. 

I look forward to you guys responses! Thank you!


----------

